
A Tale of Two Markers (2019) - sea6ear
https://viorel.me/2018/a-tale-of-two-markers/
======
sea6ear
This article seems like a good story of bug hunting and resolution.

I found it when I was looking at the website from another thread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20828296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20828296)

